# South Asian Indian Channels Dish Network vs Directv



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Which is better to get for Indian channels....Dish Network or Directv? I know the Mega Pack is 12 channels for $54.99 on Dish Network vs 6 channels for $29.99 for Directv. Dish Network has Sony, Zee, TV Asia, Sharah TV and News, & movie channels. In India Star Plus is #1 channel for 5 years in a row, which Directv has. Now Directv has NDTV 24x7, Star News, and Doordarshan India too. Please help. Thanks


----------



## pacman99 (Oct 9, 2005)

well it depends what kinds of channels you watch. My family, for example, doesn't care too much about dramas or indian news and would rather just have movie channels. For that reason, for us, the Mega Pack is much better.
Doordarshan I find useless so the only good channel on directv (imo) would be Star Plus, but would that be worth giving up all the potential movies you could watch on Set max/sony/zee cinema/sahara?
that's the question you should ask yourself


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are not familiar with these channels already why would you be subscribing?

The owners of Star also own DirecTV, thus why Star is on DirecTV.

Rasheed


----------



## shirley.jones (Jul 27, 2006)

prashp1 said:


> Which is better to get for Indian channels....Dish Network or Directv? I know the Mega Pack is 12 channels for $54.99 on Dish Network vs 6 channels for $29.99 for Directv. Dish Network has Sony, Zee, TV Asia, Sharah TV and News, & movie channels. In India Star Plus is #1 channel for 5 years in a row, which Directv has. Now Directv has NDTV 24x7, Star News, and Doordarshan India too. Please help. Thanks


REPLY::-

WELL MR.PRASHP ( IS THAT YOUR NAME ?). Well first thing is that the package you subscribe will depend on your choice. With dishnetwork you have wide variety of choice to choose any pakage like mrgapack,jumbo pack #1,2 and 3,super pack,you can also choose any 3 or 2 channels(conditions apply), you can also add some of the channels as alacarte basis. You can either subscribe to american basic pakage or you can just add south asian channels. At any point of time you can upgrade/downgrade pakages.

With direct tv you have only one choice to get the HindiDirect pakage. I have no idea whether its mandatory or not to have the english basic programming on the account.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey guys,

It depends on what you like...if movies are prime than dish is better..if quality of programmes and current affairs is prime directv is the best.

Zee and sony put together cant match STAR plus/ONE

Moreover STAR GOLD is soon to come in directv.

NDTV rocks

Unfortunately dish removed southasiaworld which was a good competitor to NDTV.

In my conclusion DIRECTV rocks!!!!


----------

